# Anderlecht Veterinary School - Sept 2012



## tank2020 (Sep 6, 2012)

I have wanted to see this place since first seeing pictures of it about 2 years ago. I never thought I would ever get in the place.


Me and the brood were in Brussels so thought I would go have a look. Much loitering and sweating later, and due to the help of a kind couple of Belgian's I found my whole family and I inside and looking a pickled entrails.

The original site consisted of 19 blocks built around the 1900's, all have, or are in the process of being converted into apartments, except one! In 1969 the school was incorporated into the University of Liege, and in 1991 the School closed.


















































































Cheers for looking

t2020


----------



## Mars Lander (Sep 6, 2012)

wow thats great and getting all the family in too haha, great pictures hope to see this one day myself too


----------



## TeeJF (Sep 6, 2012)

Outstanding stuff! I AM that Mr. GREEN!!!


----------



## UE-OMJ (Sep 6, 2012)

Now that is somewhere I could spend hours looking round


----------



## UE-OMJ (Sep 6, 2012)

One of those looks like an Ood!


----------



## Bones out (Sep 6, 2012)

Still in reasonable condition after all this time.

Can you imagine how it would look if it was in chavsville U.K? *shudder*

Good stuff fella. A*


----------



## Boatbird (Sep 6, 2012)

omg omg omg I want to goooooo! thats amazing!!!! Well done


----------



## flyboys90 (Sep 6, 2012)

Its sad to think that the specimens are still there and not in a place of safe keeping.Great photos thanks for sharing.


----------



## perjury saint (Sep 6, 2012)

*Some really crackin shots there, such a gross but interesting place this...*


----------



## GEMTX (Sep 6, 2012)

!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mrtoby (Sep 6, 2012)

amazing stuff


----------



## Fury161 (Sep 6, 2012)

Great stuff, House of Horrors or what, Thanks for posting them for us.


----------



## strider8173 (Sep 7, 2012)

awesome love places like this


----------



## abel101 (Sep 7, 2012)

Tank saw your full set on concreteanorak just awesome
it really looks like a brilliant explore

Jealous isnt the word right now! brilliant shots mate!


----------



## tank2020 (Sep 7, 2012)

abel101 said:


> Tank saw your full set on concreteanorak just awesome
> it really looks like a brilliant explore



Thanks, Nice to know that at least one person views me website!


----------



## abel101 (Sep 7, 2012)

haha I always have a butchers on it every so often. 
I think I saved it as a bookmark awhile back, an after seeing this post I had to check out if you did a bigger selection


----------



## shane.c (Sep 8, 2012)

Good pics thanks for posting


----------



## Miss.Anthrope (Sep 9, 2012)

wow  i love it


----------



## a_little_feisty (Sep 9, 2012)

Wow, what a place! . . . great report


----------



## UrbanX (Sep 9, 2012)

Absolutely stunning. Just breathtaking photos mate, thanks so much for sharing!


----------



## whitelaw (Oct 3, 2012)

Someone should really deal with those bio-hazzards on this site. Those specimens that are no longer covered will decay, and the smell must already be getting pretty bad. I wonder why there was no decontam done when the site was vacated? Anyone know?


----------

